# Names!



## Hedgielover1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello! We just got a new hedgie, and can't think of the "perfect" name. She is an female, Pure Algerian, and has a ton of energy. Please post your ideas for a name below


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hannah, Karen, Nicole, Jamie, Pinny, Willow, Amy (hehe)


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh I like Pinny. That's cute


----------



## RubyRedHedgie (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't know if you already have a name picked out, but my ideas: Darcy, Peach, Tessa, Wendy, Tinkerbell, or Tink Hope you like them!!:grin:


----------

